# anaerobic septic tank help



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

I live in the country outside city limits and have an anaerobic (sp?) septic system. I built an addition and when attempting to tie my new toilet drain line to the tank I found a couple of issues.. 

It's a home made single tank system with a leach field.. when I dug down to the tank to find a place to tie in I found a weird conglomeration of pipes and cleanouts.. The toilet isn't backing up but before I have completely uncovered the lid so I can remove it I feel like the leach field is either clogged up or compromised in some way. Here in north texas its been really dry so I would assume it would be greener over the leach field if it was working like it was supposed to. 

I have uncovered most of the tank lid and found where black water is leaching out between the lid and the tank.. so I have to assume the tank is overloaded and needs pumping out..

As soon as I have finished digging out the lid here I intend to call up a septic pumper service and have them come pump it out and at that point with the lid off I'm hoping to get a look at the pipe leading to the old leach field - and I guess this finally leads up to my question; is it possible to salvage the old leach field or will I need to establish a new one? I know that in Texas now new construction houses built outside city limits must have the newer aerobic system, but since this one is thirty years old its grandfathered in, isn't it? I need this whole septic system thing solved pretty soon because we now have a little boy and we need to get into this new bathroom. Suggestions? Thoughts?


----------



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

I am abandoning this thread due to apathy, by the time I get someone to chime in on this I will have solved the issue on my own.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Not very reasonable, I would say, that your are expecting sobody here know what the plumbing codes in your part of Texas.

Here what I think you ought to do. Most likely you would need to submit a fairly detailed plan on repairing the old unit. They will decide if has to replaced with a new unit.

BG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As Basementgeek said, we wouldn't know your local/state codes. Whatever, when you get the system pumped, have them clean the field lines also.


----------

